# Marble/convict Cichlids vs. Oscars vs. Piranha?



## MichaelAngelo

Looking for an aggressive fish that's fun to watch.

Convict cichlids vs. oscars... which would be more fun to watch? Or piranha?


Michael


----------



## KnaveTO

Although not a fan of agressive fish I have heard that Oscars can have quite the personality


----------



## duffgrot

Oscars are great fish with personality. They can recognize individual's, taught to do tricks and even learn to be hand feed. Personally I don't consider the aggressive. They will make bonds with other fish, even non-oscars and are loving parents.

Piranha will just sit in one place until it is time to feed and you will only get a frenzy if you have a lot of them.

Convicts are only truly aggressive when they form a breeding pair.

If you want a real aggressive fish get a midas cichlid. They grow larger than the oscar and are very territorial and aggressive. In fact, they are so aggressive that a ridge/bump starts growing on their forehead as a sign of their aggression. I had one that got to the size of my oscar and the two fought consistantly, eventually turning my oscar submissive.

http://www.midas-cichlid.com/


----------



## Platypus

I dont like piranha's for some reason...
Maybe its the risk you take when you feed them


----------



## sunsunsun

Couple things would factor in to your choice.

Are you looking for a Wet Pet, breeding pair? what size tank?

Each Fish has there own temperament so a lot would also depend on the fish alone. Some people have had fish that turn into hell while others will have them as mellow as can be.


----------



## MichaelAngelo

lol whoops I can only keep up to 5 gallons in residence here. I guess most cichlids are out the picture right? Or is there anything else?


----------



## sunsunsun

yea, a lone oscar would require minimum 55G. A pair of Cons can work ina 20g long. You could try some sort of shell dwellers.


----------



## MichaelAngelo

shell dweller?


----------



## juanitow

Look for lamprologus or neolamprologus species. Some live in shells so they're pretty small. Some like multifasciatus are pretty aggressive. I heard about them attacking your hand and trying to knaw a piece off. Mine are wimps though.

Great fish, I'd highly recommend them. 

Another great fish is julidochromis transcriptus or ornatus. They stay very small. THey aren't overly aggressive but they look like tiny giant snakeheads!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

If you had a 20g, I must say I have had a TONNE of fun with my convicts. If you want some fry to raise yourself you can have some free if you are in my area. They are mouth-brooding, they rescape the tank to suit their moods. THey are a tonne of fun. You can have 3 of them in your 5g, the fry are 0.5" right now. Once they each hit 1" you need to put them in a 20g.

Oscars are a lot of fun, but you do need to take care of a huge bioload and have a huge tank. My dad had oscars and they had the most personality (wet pet style) of any fish he ever kept. Me, I don't have the space.

Other aggressive (fun) species include any other mouth-brooding african or S.A. cichlids. Green Terror are super active, and quite violent.

If you want the ultimate Crazy Stupid Fifty Pounds of Angry Fish, get a 600g tank and a peacock bass. 

Since you're in rez, and you have 5 gallons to work with, I would say, you should get a micro cichlid of some kind. Rams, Apistos, or some other dwarf cichlid, one pair.


W


----------

